# Volant CAI and Foil tape



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I went to Home Depot today and picked up some of this tape:
http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/jsearch/product.jsp?pn=105879
I'm going to wrap My Volant intake tube with this stuff. I'm hoping it'll deflect some heat away.

Anyone done this?


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

I haven't done it but I know that aluminum is a great conducter of heat so it may not me a good idea. My experience with thermal wraps was from cool tec. I wrapped the downpipe of my boosted eclipse and I worked so well that you could touch it right after you drove it. Imagine I was seeing EGTs around 1000 degrees. I also used there pads which have an adhesive on one side on my motorcycle once and those worked great. All the stuff Iused has fiberglass in it so you may want to go with a product with the same material.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey Rick, thanks!

Did you insulate it to keep heat in? Or out?


To be clear... Is the Downpipe (sorry, I'm a nob with turbo's) hot from heat coming from inside of it? Or is it hot from heat it collects from other components around itself?


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

On the downpipe it was to keep the heat in. The downpipe is where the exhaust gases exit after going through the turbo. Without wrapping it underhood temps would skyrocket. On the motorcycle it was to keep the heat out, the ballast for my HID's was close to the radiator and it worked great.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Thermo Wrap (and other stuff)*

http://www.jscspeed.com/index.html?/univ/thermotec.htm


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i don't think it will work as intended at all. as noted above aluminum is a very efficient heat conductor. i used foam insulating tape on my JHP MAF pipe as well as insulating the IAT sensor with it.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

The wrap acts as a heat sink, spreading the heat over a larger area so it can more easily dissapate and keep overall heat down. That's why people use it on headers, so the heat is spead over a larger area rather than just centralized inside the tubes.

Putting it on an intake wouldn't really make any sense, I'd think it would pick up heat from the motor if anything, and unless the heat coming from outside is around 200 degrees, it won't do anything to help air temps. 

just my 2/100ths of a dollar.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> I went to Home Depot today and picked up some of this tape:
> http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/jsearch/product.jsp?pn=105879
> I'm going to wrap My Volant intake tube with this stuff. I'm hoping it'll deflect some heat away.
> 
> Anyone done this?


That will only work for preventing convective heating such as reflecting solar heating (e.g. the board sun tanners use to reflect sunlight onto their faces. Their faces get hot but the board does not). This is not what is causing the intake duct to heat. You need to prevent conductive heat (e.g. such as the foamy round stuff you would put on house water pipes to prevent them from freezing), like the wrap svede1212 is using to get desired results.


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

Might also think about wraping the upper radiator hose.I had some header wrap left over from my crossover pipe on my GTP and it seems to help.

Here is another good product....Design Engineering, Inc. (DEI) Reflect-A-Cool Heat Shields

Maximum Ambient Temperature (F): 400 degrees F 

Installation: Self-adhesive

Part # DEI-010412 from Summit

*Protection against extreme heat.*
DEI Reflect-A-Cool heat shields are sheets of reflective material with an adhesive back which offers outstanding protection against extreme heat. A combination of fiberglass and an aluminized layer of reflective foil, Reflect-A-Cool heat shields are ideal for firewalls, marine engine bays, RV "dog house" or in the tub of a racecar where typical mechanical fasteners cannot be used. Reflect-A-Cool will reflect up to 1000 degrees F and will protect against a direct continuous temperature of 400 degrees F. Superior protection against radiant heat, self adhesive for easy installation, and can be easily trimmed and cut to fit. Virtually no clearance needed.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> i don't think it will work as intended at all. as noted above aluminum is a very efficient heat conductor. i used foam insulating tape on my JHP MAF pipe as well as insulating the IAT sensor with it.


i just finished redoing the whole set up with a much better insulating material and intake

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7950


----------

